# Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!



## Hunter2006 (7. März 2009)

Was für Tipps ich brauche steht ja im Titel!!!
freu mich auf eure Tipps :k
schon mal danke für die tipps 
MFG Hunter2006 und Petri


----------



## BöhserZwerg (7. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> Was für Tipps ich brauche steht ja im Titel!!!
> freu mich auf eure Tipps :k
> schon mal danke für die tipps
> MFG Hunter2006 und Petri



Jetzt oder eher im sommer?


----------



## yu-gi-oh! (7. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77355


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



BigWels schrieb:


> Jetzt oder eher im sommer?




:q#6:q


----------



## Tüdde (7. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Ist eigendlich egal, was du anziehst.
Hauptsache du bringst es rüber! Drama, Drama, Drama!|supergri

Also auf jeden Fall ordentlich warm und, für die Hose(Stiefel) so 5mm Neopren.


----------



## jannisO (7. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Ziehe dich warm an :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Klaus S. (7. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Wenn du ne Frau bist... mach dich nackig du Sau :m Ansonsten plünn dich doch an wie willst du... mir doch egal :q


----------



## Hunter2006 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

danke für die "Hilfreichen" Tipps :m


----------



## Hunter2006 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



BigWels schrieb:


> Jetzt oder eher im sommer?



Eher Jetzt!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

ich würde ne 2 teilige thermo kombi nehmen! oder irgendwas windabweisendes , wasser dichtes mit fleece.


----------



## Psychodad (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Ok! Dann versuche ich halt mal was vernünftiges zu schreiben. Das was ich nun schreibe bezieht sich auf meine Erfahrung mit einer Neoprenwathose. Solltest du eine atmungsaktive besitzen, könnte es sein, daß du noch etwas mehr draufpacken mußt. 

Als Unterwäsche solltest du eine gut feuchtigkeitstransportierende Funktionsunterwäsche tragen. Das ist sehr wichtig, denn wenn du schwitzt wirst du auch bald frieren. Darüber auch am besten je nach Kälteempfinden noch 1-2 Lagen Fleecewäsche. Ich trage mit der Unterwäsche meist 3 Schichten wobei die oberste Lage ein Kapuzenpulli ist. Ich hatte damit noch keine Probleme mit der Feuchtigkeit. Aber jeder schwitzt wohl anders. An den Beinen hab ich über der Unterwäsche noch eine Fleecehose das reicht mir eigentlich immer.

Ganz wichtig sind auch vernünftige Socken! Gut bewährt haben sich wohl Ullfrotte Socken, damit bin ich aber selbst noch in der Erprobungsphase. Auf jeden Fall solltest du deine Watschuhe groß genug wählen, damit sie auch noch mit 3 Paar Socken genug Platz bieten. Zu enge Watschuhe sind ein häufiger Grund für kalte Füsse.

Was brauchst doch noch? Nun eine gut sitzende Watjacke sollte es schon noch sein. Am besten ein Modell das sich gut gegen Wassereinbrüche abdichten lässt. Ganz wichtig ist ist auch ein Watgürtel. Dieser verhindert bei einem Badegang, daß dir die Hose mit Wasser volläuft, was äusserst gefährlich werden kann, da die Beine dann Auftrieb bekommen. An dem Gürtel lassen sich nebenbei noch einige wichtige Dinge befestigen.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Hunter2006 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

hey danke Psychodad für die Tipps 
und ja du hast was ordentliches geschrieben 
nun ja da gibt es dennoch einige probleme ich hab ein Wathose von meinem Opa geschenkt bekommen und die ist aber nich aus Neopren sondern einfach aus Gummi und da ich auch noch Schüler bin kann ich mir nicht ma soeben die angegebenen sachen kaufen!!!


----------



## Psychodad (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Hmmm... ganz ehrlich, ich würde mich nicht mit ner Gummiwathose in die Ostsee stellen. Dann such dir doch lieber ein paar Strände aus von denen du vom Ufer aus fischen kannst. Das geht auch und ist an Stellen mit tieferem Wasser auch nicht weniger erfolgreich.


----------



## Hunter2006 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



Psychodad schrieb:


> such dir doch lieber ein paar Strände aus von denen du vom Ufer aus fischen kannst. Das geht auch und ist an Stellen mit tieferem Wasser auch nicht weniger erfolgreich.



ja bei mir gibts ja die Jemnitzschleuse und da geht es auch in der nähe gleich tief runter!!!
Danke für die Tipps!!!#6


----------



## Hunter2006 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

kennst du denn ein Laden oder I-net shop wo ich die Kleidung günstig kaufen kann???
ich kann ja stück für stück einkaufen!!!


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Moin Hunter #h

Die Gummiwathosen sind sicher vom Comfort her nicht die Oberklasse. Trotzdem kannst Du die benutzen. Ich hatte zum Anfang ja auch nichts anderes als eben diese Wathosen ( mir wird jetzt noch kalt, wenn ich daran denke ) :q :q

Unterwäsche, wie beschrieben in mehreren Lagen und am besten atmungsaktive. Du musst ja nicht gleich Klamotten tragen auf denen teure amerikanische oder englische Namen stehen. Die sogenannte Skiunterwäsche, die es bei den Kaffeeröstern und Discountern gibt, tut's für den Anfang auch. Manchmal kann man auch echte Schnäppchen in den %-Läden von Tchibo, Eduscho und Co. machen.

Achte nur drauf, dass Dich die Klamotten nicht einengen, also "die Schicht drüber" gerne zwei Nummern größer als die vorherige Lage.

Also - nicht hadern; dicke Meerforellen fangen :m


----------



## Hunter2006 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Hunter #h
> 
> Die Gummiwathosen sind sicher vom Comfort her nicht die Oberklasse.
> 
> Also - nicht hadern; dicke Meerforellen fangen :m



Gut jetzt fühl ich mich nicht mehr so alleine, wenn ich an die ganzen  Beiträge über Neoprenhosen lese!!!
Gut ich versuch dich am Wort zu nehmen!!!:m:q:q:q


----------



## Psychodad (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Mit der Gummibüx aber bitte nie ohne Gürtel los. Da die Dinger meistens nicht sehr eng geschnitten sind laufen sie schneller voll als du schauen kannst. Ist mir selbst schon passiert. Zum Glück nicht im Meer sondern im Forellenteich meines Vaters. Wenn ich damals allein gewesen wäre hätte es echt blöd ausgehen können.

Natürlich reicht auch die Wäsche von den Kaffeeleuten. Da kannst du einiges an Geld sparen, welches du dann, wenn du öfter mal los willst in eine vernünftige Wathose investieren kannst.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



Psychodad schrieb:


> Mit der Gummibüx aber bitte nie ohne Gürtel los. Da die Dinger meistens nicht sehr eng geschnitten sind laufen sie schneller voll als du schauen kannst.




Moin Thorsten #h

Jepp - wichtiger Hinweis #6 NIE aber bitte auch wirklich NIE ohne Watgürtel. Da tuts ein Nylonwebgürtel o.Ä. zur Not auch


----------



## antonio (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



Psychodad schrieb:


> Hmmm... ganz ehrlich, ich würde mich nicht mit ner Gummiwathose in die Ostsee stellen. Dann such dir doch lieber ein paar Strände aus von denen du vom Ufer aus fischen kannst. Das geht auch und ist an Stellen mit tieferem Wasser auch nicht weniger erfolgreich.



warum denn nicht? von der temperatur ist das nix anderes wie in einer atmungsaktiven, also entsprechende unterwäsche anziehen.

antonio


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

moin..
mir fällt noch ein:

-dünne regen-und winddichte jacke 
-neopren handschuhe mit"durchgriff" 
(war einmal ohne handschuhe los.. nie wieder)
-ski mütze und dünner schal

greetz
lars


----------



## antonio (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



Psychodad schrieb:


> Mit der Gummibüx aber bitte nie ohne Gürtel los. Da die Dinger meistens nicht sehr eng geschnitten sind laufen sie schneller voll als du schauen kannst. Ist mir selbst schon passiert. Zum Glück nicht im Meer sondern im Forellenteich meines Vaters. Wenn ich damals allein gewesen wäre hätte es echt blöd ausgehen können.
> 
> Natürlich reicht auch die Wäsche von den Kaffeeleuten. Da kannst du einiges an Geld sparen, welches du dann, wenn du öfter mal los willst in eine vernünftige Wathose investieren kannst.
> 
> ...



nicht nur bei ner gummi ist der watgürtel sinnvoll.
auch ne neoprener oder atmungsaktive läuft schnell voll.
und bevor du den gürtel zumachst ganz langsam in die hocke gehen und dann schließen.

antonio


----------



## Hunter2006 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Danke ich werd mir eure tipps immer in er Erinnerung halten!!!
Ich war heute ma 2h los angeln in der nähe der Jemnitzschleuse in Börgerende da brauch ich keine Wathose weil da is gleich tief!!! hab aber nichts silbernes gesehen und nichts gefangen!!!
Naja nächstes mal!!!nochmals Danke ne!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Psychodad (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



antonio schrieb:


> nicht nur bei ner gummi ist der watgürtel sinnvoll.
> auch ne neoprener oder atmungsaktive läuft schnell voll.
> und bevor du den gürtel zumachst ganz langsam in die hocke gehen und dann schließen.



Hab ich in meinen ersten post doch auch geschrieben. Da wusste ich ja noch gar nicht das er "nur" ne Gummihose hat.



> warum denn nicht? von der temperatur ist das nix anderes wie in einer atmungsaktiven, also entsprechende unterwäsche anziehen.


Das stimmt nicht ganz. Bei einer atmungsaktiven kann Köpernässe zum Teil entweichen. In einer Gummihose entweicht nix und so frierst du um einiges schneller. Außerdem ist es ein scheiß Gefühl mit einen so weit geschnittenem Teil im Wasser zu stehen. Aber klar, für den Anfang und um mal rein zu schnuppern reichts dann schon.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Hunter2006 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



Psychodad schrieb:


> Aber klar, für den Anfang und um mal rein zu schnuppern reichts dann schon.



das denk ich auch und solange ich noch für ne Neoprener spare kann ich die ja anziehen!!!:m


----------



## luckysurfer1973 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Moin zusammen!!!

Was zu der ganzen Bekleidungsgeschichte auch noch wichtig ist für nen Einsteiger.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Geh nicht zu weit rein

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab auch erst wieder angefangen und meinte jeden Zentimeter den ich weiter rein gehe fange ich mehr Fisch.
Frag mal die, die mich am Strand beim Umziehen getroffen haben nachdem ich schon zweimal abgesoffen war> Im winter> bei Minusgraden> einmal mit Kopf unter Wasser 
= draus gelernt und ab da auch Fisch gefangen ohne mit den Achseln im Wasser zu rudern.

Als Spinnangler kannst du schon weit genug Werfen für die SILBERNEN BARREN.
Sonst würde kein Fkiegenfischer ne Forelle fangen und ich kenn welche die fangen mehr wie ich mit der Spinrute.

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Angeln ist nicht alles, aber alles ist nichts ohne Angeln.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## luckysurfer1973 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Streiche Fkiegenfischer
Setze Fliegenfischer

Tschuldigung


----------



## horni5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

TEILWEISE BLÖDE ANTWORTEN; MAN SOLLTE FAIR BLEIBEN: WENN ES DIE SCHUHGRÖSSE ZULÄSST; ZIE 3 BIS 4 PAAR SOCKEN AN UND ZWEI HOSEN DRUNTER; DANN KANNST DU AUCH MIT ´`NER GUMMIWATHOSE IN DIE OSTSEE: WENN DIRS ZU KALT WIRD GEHST DU EH RAUS  gRUSS HORNI5


----------



## xfishbonex (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

hallo hunter 
bevor ich loslege mit den angeln auf mefos  teste ich immer erst das wasser temperatur :q das heißt erst ne badehose  ins wasser gehen endscheiden ob es kalt ist oder warm ist  ist es warm laß ich gleich die klamotten aus :q nehme meine stange und lege gleich los 
ist es kalt watklamotten an und los gehts mit der rute  :vik:viel spaß beim üben 
lg andre


----------



## gallus (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

:q nehme meine stange und lege gleich los 


Tatüütataa?


----------



## Hunter2006 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo hunter
> bevor ich loslege mit den angeln auf mefos  teste ich immer erst das wasser temperatur :q das heißt erst ne badehose  ins wasser gehen endscheiden ob es kalt ist oder warm ist  ist es warm laß ich gleich die klamotten aus :q nehme meine stange und lege gleich los
> ist es kalt watklamotten an und los gehts mit der rute  :vik:viel spaß beim üben
> lg andre


ja klar bei de Temperaturen kann ich dir das nich so ganz glauben!!!
Bis jetzt lief alles ganz gut (Dank euer tipps) aber ich durfte leider feststellen das meine Gummihose einge Risse hat die durch Sprödigkeit kommen!!!#q#q#q naja ich warte  bis ich das geld für ne neoprener hab!!


----------



## macmarco (17. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> :q nehme meine stange und lege gleich los
> 
> 
> Tatüütataa?


Findest du??? Naja...habe schon besseres von Andre gelesen (siehe Boardferkelwahl):q:q:q:q


----------



## kraft 67 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

Hi Hunter !
Was für Sohlen haben denn die ? Stiefel ? Deiner Waders - tippe mal auf Gummi , dann oberste Vorsicht beim Betreten jedweder nasser Steine bzw Taucherbrille nicht vergessen !!
Isses Filz oder Du watest nur über Badestrandsand - gibt`s kein Problem von wegen
Tauchgang - gerade besonders peinlich vor Zuschauern , auch mit Watgürtel ...


----------



## Hunter2006 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Brauche Tipps wie ich mich anziehen soll wenn ich in die Ostsee Wate!!!*

ja da hast recht is nur gummi !!!
aber da die hose sowieso kaputt is ist das jetzt auch egal!!!


----------

